# Question about Bad Boy Buggie classic



## brentbuckhunter (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a bad boy buggie and have this problem...... I have the Classic and it is supposed to be 4wd I do believe. The only problem is JUST the front tires pull and grab. The back tires do not at all. Like it is front wheel drive? I am not sure if this is correct or i need to get it worked on. 
I got the buggie at a really good price and everything else works just fine. I love the performance...just wanted to know if these back tires should be grabbing?


----------



## rjcruiser (May 2, 2013)

If it is 4wd, then yes, the back tires should be turning.  Don't those have two motors to get them to be 4wd?  If so, I'd suspect your rear motor is shot or wires aren't hooked up correctly.


----------



## specialk (May 2, 2013)

if your front tires are pulling at all then it is 4wd.  if you can get it up on blocks u can check to see if the rear wheels turn at all.....


----------



## dkennedy (May 2, 2013)

Lift up the seat and on the passenger side there are two solenoids mounted on the side. One of those is bad just replaced one for the exact same problem.  $100.00.  Pull the cover off over the controllers which is right behind the seat and if one has flashing green light then it's an bad solenoid. They sell the solenoid at most EZ Go Dealers it should be the outside solenoid that's bad. Good Luck


----------



## Slewfoot (May 25, 2020)

I did a search and found this thread.  I have the same problem (no rear drive) with a BBB I recently bought.    I appreciate the info and hopefully my issue is the outside solenoid.


----------

